# cool electric car



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

After a few weeks of searching I found a site I would like to share. If you are a car buff you may like this: www.eroadster.com '32 electric highboy


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

You mean http://www.eroadsters.com/, don't you?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

$25,000 that's the right price and it does look like a fun car too. Still kind of short range low speed and an impractical body style (but hey it's supposed to be fun isn't it!!). It's this sort of off the shelf technology that gives you confidence for the future though.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I am still learning about computers?.>%*_! Hope you could find the site .Yep You are right http://www.eroadster.com Did Ya look?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Dave,
The http// part isn't as iportant as the fact that you left the "s" off of roadsters........ :shrug: But I know what you mean..... I always yell for my SIL when the 'puter is smarter than I am......


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Just go to the adress bar,click mouse at start of address,it turns blue,now right click mouse with cursor on blue area and click on copy.

Now go to your post,click on mouse to get your cursor in the message box.Right click mouse,click paste,and your clickable link appears.Try it,it sounds way more complicated than it is.

As for the car,it rocks.

BooBoo


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I just ask my two seven year olds. They love to tell dad how to do things the right way. :nerd:


----------

